# CFRC Not updateing??



## CDNBlackhawk (3 May 2004)

about 9 week ago i did My medical in Barrie at at the Recruitment center, Three weeks ago i was told that my medical was not complet because they did not have my previous med docs to compare them. well they got them that week and booked me in for an Updated medical a few days later. which was on a thursday. I made it a Point to go speak with One of the Captains after my updated medical because my file seems to be cursed. She ensured me that my file would be sent to borden either on the friday or the Monday and i was told to call Toronto in about 4 weeks to see if i was merit listed. Well I waited 2 weeks and called just to make sure that my file was their. They said they were still waiting for my updated medical, i told them that barrie already recieved it and i had already done my updated medical and that my file should have been in Borden almost 2 weeks ago.

Maybe it is in Borden maybe its not, But heres my question, is their a reason that two recruitment center that are apart of either other, really has no clue on what each other is doing. I mean does one center not update with the other center.

If their is a Recruitment officer on this Board, could they please send me a Private message.

Thanks


----------



## chriscalow (4 May 2004)

Hey man,  We are in the EXACT same boat.  Same centre and about the same timeframe two.  Go figure.  I called CFRC Toronto a week or so ago and they got my file (with doctor‘s forms) and sent it to Borden.  It‘s still sitting there.  I heard that reg force applicants are on the bottom of the list for them to look at because they have to get all the reservists through before the summer bmq‘s start.  I don‘t know if thats true, but its what I heard.  On the bright side I have plenty of time to keep up on the P.T. thing.  Good luck.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (4 May 2004)

it happens guys remember there are many many files that go throught recruiting but dont worry keep your head up and your files will get there


----------



## dwyer.sd (4 May 2004)

The most recent boards for half of the military trades are sitting this week for the RegF.  Next in priority will be the summer reserve files followed by the RegF again for a Mid-Sep board selection date, followed by the PRes fall and New year start dates, followed by ROTP (officer applications) then back to the RegF, Pres, RegF and so on.  The priority depends on the month and what the next critical dates are.  It is no secret.

Recruiting Officer


----------



## dwyer.sd (4 May 2004)

Oh Yeah, if it is a Det of the Ctr then they have the exact same info as the Det.  Around Toronto they are having some issues with laying in the wiring to the dets and so the computer may not be up to date.  As for Calgary seeing what the status of Toronto files are, it isn‘t going to happen, we do not have access.  Too many eyes looking in the pot will make the cake fall, as it were.


----------



## CDNBlackhawk (4 May 2004)

well i heard from them today, i was tolf my file was in BAse Borden and that the chief Medical Officer should have it looked at within 2 weeks and have it sent out for selection after that.


----------



## CI Dumaran (5 May 2004)

You think thats bad.

Some CIC officers I know had to wait 3 years for their enrollments. Sometimes those guys put things on the back-burner.


----------



## Gota (6 May 2004)

I was just wondering what exactly done during a medical test.


----------



## xFusilier (6 May 2004)

Large amounts of anal probing, why do you ask?


----------



## chriscalow (6 May 2004)

Question for royal.. So by what your saying, if my file is still in Borden, then I‘m probably looking at a mid-september BMQ?  I hope so because then I can finish up the summer working at the cadet camp, and have time to pack.  Thanks.


----------



## dwyer.sd (8 May 2004)

If the Ctr said your file should be ready for selection in the next two weeks, then you will be ready for summer BMQ.  The Pres will most likely hold off on thier selection until the last week or so be fore it starts to give them enough people to select from.  ON the other hand, a\if they already know they are going to be short then, they will take, load and enrole you as soon as your file is ready.


----------



## chriscalow (9 May 2004)

Thanks.


----------

